# Mühle thoughts



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

I am a long time Sinn owner who has inexplicably developed a burning desire to acquire a Mühle Glashütte piece. To give an idea of my tastes, I have the following Sinns: 856 UTC, EZM2, U1, 142 St ll and 358 Diapal. I was first attracted to Mühle by the SAR Timer Anniversary edition but have not been able to locate one. Absent the actual piece I am looking for what would be your recommendation for a first Mühle? Are there any models to avoid? Any pros/cons as compared to Sinn?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They are comparable, IMHO, and overall a great watch. Excellent build quality, fit and finish. 

As for the types of models, really to each his own. IMHO, they are all very well made regardless of the model. 

The SAR is very popular but does tend to wear big if you have smaller wrists. 

I have had the TerraSport I and II, and the Big 29er and found them all to be some of the best watches I have owned in terms of price vs quality.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Terranaut II Trial
Rasmus 2000
Seebatallion
Pro Mare Chronograph


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Every brand has their standout piece, and the SAR is that piece for Muhle. It's the one I'd get if I were to only get one. Otherwise, it really depends on your current rotation and the niche needing to be filled.


----------



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you all very much for your input. I am proud to report that I am now a Mühleite! Shortly after my post a WUS friend with whom I have done a couple of watch deals contacted me to see if I would be interested in purchasing his SAR Timer Anniversary edition; needless to say, I grabbed it and should have it in my possession by mid-week. I know I will have to replace the rubber strap as his wrists are smaller than mine, can anyone offer a good source for OEM replacement?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Any authorized dealer should be able to help you. Your nearest dealer
appears to be RightTime in Littleton.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rasmus in a fricker is a good thing from my experience..Sinn and a Muhle top stuff. Congrats on your new Sar..Dave


----------



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments and input. I have ordered a strap which hopefully will arrive the same day as the watch. I'll post pix as soon as I get it. I am excited!


----------



## nm7273 (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh happy day! My SAR Timer Anniversary edition (142/250) arrived just now and it is every bit as nice as I'd hoped for. The replacement strap I ordered arrived last night (in the photo I am wearing it with the diver's extension extended) so I will get the new strap on and adjusted shortly. As a long time Sinn owner I feel compelled to do a comparison but will likely put it off for a day or two to let the Mühle adjust to its new surrounding.


----------



## MaoMauro (Feb 28, 2014)

SAR=MUHLE for me...

Is the full expression of the brand.


----------



## Triman05 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Congrats on your Muhle Glashutte......I recently discovered this brand with my entry piece being the Seebataillon.*


----------

